# Unpacked



## LyndaJane (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi,

I am new in town and finally got all my unpacking done.
Looking forward to a new life here in Cairo

Lynda xx


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

Congratulations, you must be travelling sensibly and light.

I'm new to cairo also and have just spent all day trying to sort out visas and paperwork so that customs can release our belongings shipped into Alexandria from Shanghai. 

What a nightmare the visa office is!


----------



## Jack.Ishac (Nov 2, 2009)

*May I Help You ?*



LyndaJane said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new in town and finally got all my unpacking done.
> Looking forward to a new life here in Cairo
> ...


1st Welcome to Cairo Hope you Find all you wanna 

Tell me , what you're looking for in Egypt or How i Can Help you ?


----------



## LyndaJane (Nov 2, 2009)

Hiya,

Thanks for the welcome, where does everyone live? I'm in Zamelek, really good place everything within walking distance.
Not sure if I need any help with things, got myself a lovely big flat, great view of the Nile and isn't it great the shop near by delivers!!


----------



## LyndaJane (Nov 2, 2009)

GW, yep I came light, just gonna buy what I need here.
I don't know the visa office and I don't envy you

LJxx


----------



## LyndaJane (Nov 2, 2009)

Where are the best places to hang out? eat, learn arabic etc etc


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds like you are settling in nicely LyndaJane. You will find that most things can be delivered in Cairo! What sort of things do you like to eat, do etc? Do you want to take a language course or find private tuition?


----------



## Jack.Ishac (Nov 2, 2009)

LyndaJane said:


> GW, yep I came light, just gonna buy what I need here.
> I don't know the visa office and I don't envy you
> 
> LJxx


the visa office : you can found the domicile Office in " al Tahrer tower " ???? ??????? Cairo 


3th Floor if you need more Explain just tell me ....


----------



## Jack.Ishac (Nov 2, 2009)

LyndaJane said:


> Where are the best places to hang out? eat, learn arabic etc etc


hang out : theres more then place and i think its up to you what kind of places you wanna go ?!?

Local Cafes , Large Cafes , Discos , Nights Clubs ?
tell me to help you 

learn arabic : i'm not advice you to take Course in arabic cause its Hard Language and you gonna lose alots of money and time too learn arabic from your friends better


----------



## LyndaJane (Nov 2, 2009)

I like all types of food, and I think I am just going to buy a phrase book and a few c.ds and learn on the run. 
Just had all my shopping delivered and it's great
Do I have to tip for everything??? The hands are outstretched wherever I go


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

learn arabic : i'm not advice you to take Course in arabic cause its Hard Language and you gonna lose alots of money and time too learn arabic from your friends better[/QUOTE]

I have taken quite a few arabic courses and not only has it really helped me get by in Cairo (although many friends get by without speaking any/much arabic) but also it was a great chance to get to meet people when I first arrived. I didn't find the courses overpriced compared with how much I have paid to study arabic in England. Obviously it may also take time to build up a network of Egyptian friends as well.


----------



## Jack.Ishac (Nov 2, 2009)

LyndaJane said:


> I like all types of food, and I think I am just going to buy a phrase book and a few c.ds and learn on the run.
> Just had all my shopping delivered and it's great
> Do I have to tip for everything??? The hands are outstretched wherever I go



listen why i'm not advice you to buy or take Couse or something like that 
cause Here in Egypt we talk in Modern Arabic " like American English "
where you going to learn Arabic 'll learn Old Arabic " like Britch English "

I think Books and CDs not helpful .....

to know the places or map over Cairo you can go to " On The Run Cafes "
in any Mobli GAs Station " theres books " hand trips or something like that 

its all by 15 or 20 LE no more its helpful to know where to go and there some 
phrase to know


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

LyndaJane said:


> I like all types of food, and I think I am just going to buy a phrase book and a few c.ds and learn on the run.
> Just had all my shopping delivered and it's great
> Do I have to tip for everything??? The hands are outstretched wherever I go


You are expected to tip, especially as an expat or tourist. You will get a sense of what you should tip after you have been there a while. I use to get exasperated by it but I realised that Egyptians are also expected to tip!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Jack.Ishac said:


> listen why i'm not advice you to buy or take Couse or something like that
> cause Here in Egypt we talk in Modern Arabic " like American English "
> where you going to learn Arabic 'll learn Old Arabic " like Britch English "
> 
> ...


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

Lynda. I'd recommend the "Rough Guide Phrasebook to Egyptian Arabic". It can be purchased from amazon or in the UK for £5 and you can also download basic scenarios on their web site. My wife's been using it for about 6 weeks now and is doing well and is able to make some phrases understood. At least, she is able to order a meal when we're out now. We used the same rough guides when we were learning mandarin along with a lesson once a week. Arabic seems a lot easier.


----------



## Jack.Ishac (Nov 2, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Jack.Ishac said:
> 
> 
> > listen why i'm not advice you to buy or take Couse or something like that
> ...


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Jack.Ishac said:


> Beatle said:
> 
> 
> > and all cafes you show its Large Cafes not local or Egyptian Style
> ...


----------



## Jack.Ishac (Nov 2, 2009)

My Egyptian friends have introduced me to most of the places I refer to above! But I agree that they are not typical Egyptian cafes - I only tend to go to those with Egyptian friends. I am sure LyndaJane will get to try those once she has spent some time in Cairo[/QUOTE]

Great , anyway if anyone wanna know more or need any help i hope i can help thats all .....

by the way I'm Happy to know how foreign feel and thinking ... thanks Beatle


----------

